# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  دانلود کنید همه رو یکجا

## amin1softco

دوستانی که برای نصب شرپوینت برای برنامه نویسی وقت کافی ندارند می توانند فایل شرپوینت نصب شده بروری  Virtual Machine را از*اینجا دانلود* کنند 
این فایل شامل 
*Overview*

                        Virtual machine “a” contains the following pre-configured software:


Windows  Server 2008 R2 Standard Evaluation Edition x64, running as an Active  Directory Domain Controller for the “CONTOSO.COM” domain with DNS and  WINSMicrosoft SQL Server 2008 R2 Enterprise Edition with Analysis, Notification, and Reporting ServicesMicrosoft Office Communication Server 2007 R2Microsoft Visual Studio 2010Microsoft SharePoint Server 2010 Enterprise EditionMicrosoft Office Web ApplicationsMicrosoft FAST Search for SharePoint 2010Microsoft Project Server 2010Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2010Microsoft Visio 2010Microsoft Project 2010Microsoft Office Communicator 2007 R2


Virtual machine “b” contains the following pre-configured software:

Windows Server 2008 R2 Standard Evaluation Edition x64, joined to the “CONTOSO.COM” domainMicrosoft Exchange Server 2010
که  من فکر میکنم کامل باشه و همه محصولات مایکروسافت جهت راه اندازی کامل  شرپوینت و ایجاد محیط برنامه نویسی کامل برای شرپوینت وجود دارد

----------


## mehdibnb

خسته نباشی
دانلود نمیشه

----------


## amin1softco

دوست عزیز وسطای 2014 هستیم معلومه که دانلود نمی شه !!! 
برای 2013 به اینجا مراجعه کنید .

----------

